# acceess denied to specific folder



## i1yas (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey i hide some folder which contain my personal data like family pic and some other stuff using a free software absolute folder hider but then i shift from windows 32 bit to 64 bit and forget to unhide my folder and now folder is hidden and whenever i tried to acceess typing folder patch in adrees path error occur that D:\Data is not acceessable 
      access denied..
is there any way to get my stuff back?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

i1yas said:


> Hey i hide some folder which contain my personal data like family pic and some other stuff using a free software absolute folder hider but then i shift from windows 32 bit to 64 bit and forget to unhide my folder and now folder is hidden and whenever i tried to acceess typing folder patch in adrees path error occur that D:\Data is not acceessable
> access denied..
> is there any way to get my stuff back?


 
LOL @ using software to hide a folder 
Right click folder, properties, and check permissions. Log on to the local admin account that is inevitably hidden, and give yourself permissions for read/write access to the folder.


----------



## i1yas (Mar 21, 2014)

yup i know that but this works diffrent now one can search hidden folder even typing path in adress bar or search which ever mehod you use..


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 21, 2014)

the tool you used was tied to the OS installation? well that's terrible...

why not use truecrypt or something?


----------



## i1yas (Mar 21, 2014)

how to do truecrypt?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2014)

If you're logged into an administrator account, you should be able to "Take Ownership" of the folder and all files within.  It's kind of a lengthy complicated process so...linkage:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff404240.aspx

This one might be easier to follow:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx

So long as the files weren't encrypted, this should clear the access denied error.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you're logged into an administrator account, you should be able to "Take Ownership" of the folder and all files within.  It's kind of a lengthy complicated process so...linkage:
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff404240.aspx
> 
> This one might be easier to follow:
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx


 
I just noticed he's inside the Linux and alternative OS section of the forum.

OP, are you on windows?


----------



## i1yas (Mar 21, 2014)

yes Windows 7


----------



## i1yas (Mar 21, 2014)

ohh thanks god finaly i made it i download a free software name treesize portable version and run it as admin then i select drive and scan when list open it show me my hidden folder which i copy to another place then delete hidden folder.and save my spce thanks all to your answer


----------

